
Video player webtorrent with subtitles - andreapaiola
http://andreapaiola.name/niagara/
======
michelangley
God works in mysterious ways. Last night I remembered that someone, some time
ago, showed on HN a JS library to handle video torrents. I thought: well, I
should fork it and add a subtitle function. Now I see Andrea's work. Sweet!

~~~
andreapaiola
Hi! Thank you for the comment. Obviously the big feature here is the subtitles
integration... I'm Italian and I usually use Italian subtitles for Britain and
american series.

------
RainFlying
Tried different magnet links, all resulted in the same movie ?

~~~
andreapaiola
Webtorrent or BitTorrent?

[https://github.com/feross/webtorrent/issues/369](https://github.com/feross/webtorrent/issues/369)

Many magnet links are not compatibles right now...

------
andreapaiola
Do you like it? I found it very easy, but I'm biased...

------
andreapaiola
Great fun for a one day (weekend) project!

